# Pacific trio



## Violator (Jul 12, 2014)

Today at Paine Field…

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2014)

Great pics! I have not see that camo on a Japanese aircraft before.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 12, 2014)

Very cool!!


----------



## Violator (Jul 13, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I have not see that camo on a Japanese aircraft before.



Thanks guys! I love the Zero's camo; definitely not something you see very often.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice shots here.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 13, 2014)

Sweet shots!!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 13, 2014)

Excellent, thanks for posting. Love them all.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 13, 2014)

Good pics and I'll add myself to the ones not having seen that camo before on a Zero.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2014)

Great shots!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 14, 2014)

The Zero's color scheme looks like an army fighter but nice shots.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice! Great pic of a Cargolux 747-8, but someone's gone and parked an old aeroplane in front of it so you can't see the whole thing!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 17, 2014)

Come on Nuuumannn! You see those every day! 
Excellent shots Violator! And like a lot of the others, I've not seen the camo on the Zero except in photos of WWII period.


----------



## Violator (Jul 20, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> Nice! Great pic of a Cargolux 747-8, but someone's gone and parked an old aeroplane in front of it so you can't see the whole thing!



Thanks guys. Nuuumannn, this next shot is just for you. There's still a stupid fence in front of the 747, but at least you can see the entire plane now!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice shots, the Zero Camo of green stripes was seen on some aircraft, the underlying colour is too dark though...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2014)

Great shots !
That 747 would look better in cammo ..................


----------

